# Lower Brix



## MCARCIERO (Oct 4, 2013)

I want to lower the brix from 25 to 22 by adding 62 liters of water.

Is tap water ok?


----------



## cpfan (Oct 4, 2013)

Depends on your tap water. Do you LIKE to drink it? If yes, then it's probably OK.

Personally, I prefer reverse osmosis filtered water.

Steve


----------



## JohnT (Oct 4, 2013)

I would advise against thinning out with water that which the grape grower worked so hard to achieve. 

But if you are determined to add water, make sure that you also adjust your acid.


----------



## Rocky (Oct 4, 2013)

MCARCIERO said:


> I want to lower the brix from 25 to 22 by adding 62 liters of water.
> 
> Is tap water ok?


 
Just wondering, and you can tell me to mind my business, but why do you want to lower the brix from 25 to 22? Those sound like really great grapes so why change them?


----------



## MCARCIERO (Oct 4, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Just wondering, and you can tell me to mind my business, but why do you want to lower the brix from 25 to 22? Those sound like really great grapes so why change them?


 
Well,

I have been making wine for 6 years now and everytime I have a glass of homemade wine at 14% alchohol (brix 25), i taste the alchohol more than the wine.

Maybe its something that im doing wrong?


----------



## Rocky (Oct 4, 2013)

I see. I am guessing we are talking about red wine, right? What variety? Personally, I like wines in the14+% range but I certainly can understand that some people don't.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 4, 2013)

MCARCIERO said:


> Well,
> 
> I have been making wine for 6 years now and everytime I have a glass of homemade wine at 14% alchohol (brix 25), i taste the alchohol more than the wine.
> 
> Maybe its something that im doing wrong?


 
It is not that you are doing anything wrong (except picking the wrong grape. Not to play "monday morning quarterback", but you would always be better off selecting grapes that have a lower brix to start with. Granted the sugar is higher, but you will be diluting the acid, tannins, and all over flavor of the wine as well. I have to think that you would prefer the wine the way it is. 

Suggestion: Take a measured glass of the homemade wine you already have that is 14%+ and add water to it. see if you like that better before you water down your must.


----------



## MCARCIERO (Oct 4, 2013)

Rocky said:


> I see. I am guessing we are talking about red wine, right? What variety? Personally, I like wines in the14+% range but I certainly can understand that some people don't.


 
Yes red wine. Cabernet Sauvignon


----------



## MCARCIERO (Oct 4, 2013)

JohnT said:


> It is not that you are doing anything wrong (except picking the wrong grape.) Not to play "monday morning quarterback", but you would always be better off selecting grapes that have a lower brix to start with.
> 
> Suggestion: Take a measured glass of the homemade wine you already have that is 14%+ and add water to it. see if you like that better before you water down your must.


 
How do you check the brix when picking the grapes? I always find out the brix when the grapes are crushed at home


----------



## Rocky (Oct 4, 2013)

Either ask you vendor for the Brix measure or get a refractometer and measure them yourself. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003H7ILCW/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## MCARCIERO (Oct 4, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Either ask you vendor for the Brix measure or get a refractometer and measure them yourself. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003H7ILCW/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


 
wow ok. Thanks guys


----------

